# Wie Eclipse-Einstellungen sichern?



## Ark (19. Mrz 2007)

Tja, die Frage ist wohl eindeutig, die Suchfunktion hat mir nichts Brauchbares ausgespuckt.

Wie rette ich bei Eclipse (Windows) meine Einstellungen? Ich habe einen Ordner "configuration" gefunden. Steht da auch alles drin? Brauche ich also beim „Installieren“ einer neuen Version einfach nur die alten Dateien/Ordner außer "configuration" zu löschen, die neue Version in dieses Verzeichnis zu entpacken und dabei keine der Dateien in "configuration" zu überschreiben?

Vielen Dank für Hinweise hierzu!

Ark


----------



## Wildcard (19. Mrz 2007)

Welche Einstellungen meinst du genau? 
Das meiste wird im Workspace abgelegt.


----------



## Ark (19. Mrz 2007)

Ah, ich habe dort einen Ordner ".metadata" gefunden, der würde bei einer Neu„installation“ ja nicht berührt, also blieben diese Einstellungen schon mal erhalten.

Ich meine jetzt so meine Einstellungen über Anordnung der Werkzeuge auf der Oberfläche von Eclipse, meine Einrück-Einstellungen, Farben usw.


----------



## Wildcard (19. Mrz 2007)

Das ganze Zeug ist Workspace vermerkt.
Aber komm nicht auf die Idee .metadata in einen anderen Workspace zu kopieren, da dort Meta Informationen zu jeder im Workspace enthaltenen Datei abgelegt sind, die auch immer zum aktuellen Zustand des Workspaces passen müssen.
Daher darf man auch nie von aussen im Workspace rumpfuschen.
Im Prinzip brauchst du gar nichts zu machen, da Eclipse eh nicht installiert wird. Einfach der neuen Eclipse Version den Workspace angeben und alles ist wie vorher.
Lediglich von neu auf alt kann's Probleme geben.


----------

